# Microsoft X4 MAKROS richtig benutzen!



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem ich meine G19 wieder zurück gegeben hab und mir nun für 1/3 des geldes, die in meinen augen bessere, Microsoft x4 gönnte.
habe ich doch 2 sachen die mich nen wenig stören

1. die leertaste. sie ist nicht durchdacht... ich finde die vordere kante ist für den linken oder den rechten daumen schon etwas nervig.. hätten sie halt nur runder gestalten können.

es gibt sicher auch keine alternative taste eineraderen tastatur die da passt oder? naja nicht so schlimm.

2 jetzt der zweite punkt. die makros.
wie verwendet man die.. 
mir fehlt irgendwie die das ich wie bei der logitech eine tasten kombination speichern kann? zumbeispiel benutze ich STRG+^ um mein miranda zu minimieren.. 

ich bekomme es nicht mit den makro editor nicht hin diese kombination zu speichern...

oder ich würde gerne das fenster wechseln mit WIN+ Tab taste speichern das ich nur noch auf ein knopf drücken muss...

hat jemande eine idee wie ich das hinbekomme?


wäre echt super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.. 
gruß kai




verzeiht mir die fehler und dieses chaos..  ich schreibe gerade mit dem eifon


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde die Leertaste sehr gut und hab da keine Probleme mit.

Willst du einfach nur wissen wie man die Makros programmiert?
Da öffnest das Programm "Microsoft-Tastatur", wählst die Taste aus welche du programmieren willst und klickst dann auf "Makro zuweisen/verwalten".

In dem Fenster kannst du dann deine Makros eingeben und einen Namen dazu. Alternativ kannste auch die Taste zum Aufzeichnen von Makros benutzen.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Oktober 2010)

ja aber wie zeichnet man die markos auf? drückt man einfach nur markos aufnehmen und dann die tastenkombinationen oder wie?
der zeigt mir auch immer nur an zumbeispiel tab und dann irgendwie 10 ms .. ich bekomme es nicht hin...
das tasten gleichzeitig gedrückt werden...


könnte mir vllt jemanden erklären wie ich es hinbekomme.. zumbeispiel durch einen tastendruck die fenster in diesem fly modus zu wechseln? also mit der win+tab taste? 

oder was sind vorteile von makroprogammierungen?
gibt es  ein gutes beispiel dafür?


ich würde auch gerne das ich durch die makrotasten vllt die darstellung der ordner im win-explorer durchklicken kann? ist das möglich?


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab dir das mal gescreent wie ich das mache...

Du gehst in das Steuerprogramm für die Tastatur und wählst erstmal das Programm aus, für das du Makros erstellen willst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre bei dir dann wohl die Standardeinstellung denke ich.
Dann wählste die Taste aus, welche du belegen willst und drückst auf Makros zuweisen/verwalten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darauf öffnet sich dann da eigentliche "Programmierinterface",
dort kann man die Befehle eingeben und dem Makro einen Namen zuweisen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal ein Beispiel wenn man im MMO-Chat nichtz immer wieder Hallo schreiben möchte, im Spiel drückt man Enter, dann Shift und H, dann lässt man Shift los, tippt die restlichen Buchstaben und wieder Enter zum absenden: (Achtung Tippfehler, die 7 sollte da nicht sein)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die kleinen Zahlen zeigen die Millisekunden an, welche die Tastatur wartet bis die nächste Taste kommt, die kann man auch einzeln entfernen oder mit dem Kasten links neben "Löschen" die Dauer einstellen.

Wenn du mit deinem Makro dann zufrieden bist, drückst du auf Speichern und auf Ok und dann siehst du das zugewiesene Makro im Tastenmenü:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn du mit der Makrotaste aufzeichnen willst, drückst du die Recordtaste und gleichzeitig die Makrotaste welche du belegen willst (Recordtaste + S1 zum Beispiel), dann drückst du deine Tastenkombination welche du speichern möchtest und wenn du fertig bist nochmal auf die Recordtaste (nur die Recordtaste).

Achja wenn du im Editor bist (der weiter oben) und dort spezielle Tasten wie ESC, Windowstaste einfügen möchtest. gibts da den Button "speziell einfügen" für, siehe Bilder. Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2010)

So, kurze Fortsetzung, sry für den Doppelpost, das soll der Übersichtlichkeit dienen.

Wenn du Windowsfunktionen einer Taste zuordnen willst, drückst du auf Konfigurieren und wählst im neuen Fenster dann die Befehlsliste aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Befehlsliste findet man so ziemlich alles was man braucht, solltest du einfach mal durchstöbern und falls nicht, kann man des immer noch als Makro machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf die Art und Weise kannste auf die Tasten auch Programme, Dateien usw legen, auch sehr praktisch für den Mediaplayer, einfach ne gespeicherte Wiedergabeliste auf ne Taste packen und ich nit lange durch die Dateien graben. Man muss es für sich elbst eintscheiden ob und wie man die nutzen will


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Oktober 2010)

finde ich mal super übersichtlich! habe uach soweit alles verstanden!
nur wenn man ein makro erstellt hat man doch eine abfolge von tastenkombinationen...
ich wäre vorerst wunschlosglücklich wenn du mir noch sagen könntes wie ich 2tasten gleichzeit betätigen kann!

also nicht erst die STRG  und dann die ^ 
sondern

STRG+^

weil so wie ich es verstanden habe folgen die tastenanschläge ja nacheinander


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2010)

So eine Option habe ich bisher nicht gefunden, ich weiss aber was du meinst.
Ich möchte zum Beispiel, das er auf Tastendruck ein komplettes Wort eingibt anstatt die Buchstaben nacheinander. Aber das weiss ich auch nicht, vielleicht isses auch nicht möglich, muss ich selber nach suchen.

Edit:

Hab da was gefunden, in der Befehlsliste gibt es Tastaturbefehl:
Dort kann man eine Kombi eingeben so wie deine gewünschte Kombi STRG+^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Oktober 2010)

ja.. ich bin derzeit noch auf arbeit! werde aber mal zuhause schauen!
das wäre nämlich super! wenn das gehen würde! die funktion gab es ja bei logitech.

hast du sonst nütlioche markos die man im w7 oder so anwenden könnte?


ich zum beispiel habe die rechner taste umbelegt.
das ich alle symbole vom desktop ausblenden kann.


----------



## GxGamer (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab`n Edit eingefügt


----------



## Manitou_2nrw (13. Oktober 2010)

boar super! ich dank dir! jetzt bin ich wunschlosglücklich! 
hätte nicht gedaht das ich die tastatur so gut finde .. obwohl ich nicht so für klavier lack war! 
wenn ich mal wieder gutekombi einfällt dan werde ich das hier posten!!!


----------

